# saving dog hair.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't find the post, but it was a long time ago. Who is saving dog hair to be spun into yarn and have something made out of it. I know there is a company that does this , but I can't find it. Anyone??? Was it Karen?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe it was Karen, Evelyn. 

I use Tyler's hair for the birds during nesting time. I hang it in a mesh bag from a shepherd's hook and they pull it out to take off to make their nests. My birds have the cushiness nests in town thanks to Tyler. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, it's me! (Although Pam King does it too!)

I have ALMOST a gallon now, which is what I was told is the minimum amount that is worth spinning. I have 3 hard-packed quart bags of white hair, and about 3/4 of a bag of black. I want a white scarf with a black stripe to match my boy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been saving hair also. What I need to know is the name of the place that you plan on having it all done at .Do they have a web sight. A white scarf with a black stripe sounds awesome! I have quite a bit of Whimsy's too just not sure what I would be making it into. I might save for a few more years..just depends I guess. Thanks...I thought it might be you saving Kodi's!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want to make something from the hair. Ive been making felted baby booties and think it would be fun to make some slippers out of Maddie's and Zoeys hair. I would just add the fur to the other wool.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Evelyn here is a felted scarf just the right color for Whimsy's hair to be added. I do like the idea of a knitted one. I would look into weaving shops and spinning . I just found one on the internet. customdoghairspinning.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I have been saving hair also. What I need to know is the name of the place that you plan on having it all done at .Do they have a web sight. A white scarf with a black stripe sounds awesome! I have quite a bit of Whimsy's too just not sure what I would be making it into. I might save for a few more years..just depends I guess. Thanks...I thought it might be you saving Kodi's!


Evelyn, just Google "dog hair yarn" and you'll find LOTS of options. I haven't looked into it that closely yet. I do know that I've been told that dog hair doesn't have enough of the little barbs that hold yarn together and make it strong, so it is best mixed with something else. They still use mostly your dog's hair, and you have a choice of other fibers to add for strength.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Evelyn here is a felted scarf just the right color for Whimsy's hair to be added. I do like the idea of a knitted one. I would look into weaving shops and spinning . I just found one on the internet. customdoghairspinning.com


That's really gorgeous, Suzi!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have read on several sites that the hair you collect should be stored in a box or a paper or cloth bag and not plastic or else it gets too felted.
Still investigating . Wish I could find someone on here who has actually had something made from a company that they sent their dogs hair to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I have read on several sites that the hair you collect should be stored in a box or a paper or cloth bag and not plastic or else it gets too felted.
> Still investigating . Wish I could find someone on here who has actually had something made from a company that they sent their dogs hair to.


If that's true, I may be in trouble!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Hadn't thought of making scarves or anything, but have often said I'm going to safe it & make pillows!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I should start saving Emmie's soft fluffy black fur; I would love a scarf made out of it!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here are some good articles about this subject.

good video at this first site 

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748704816604576333190698158106

http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/dressed-dog/

http://www.chiengorafibers.com/yourjob


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm saving to stuff a pillow for a couple of my granddaughters who love love my Lola. It's such soft hair. Wish I could knit though. That would be fantastic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

this is a picture of a scarf made from corgi dog hair. I thinking that the scarf I am having made with Whimsy's hair will look similar. ..or lighter even.I am almost done collecting the right amount of hair..maybe a few more months. I found a woman in Canada that will be doing this for me. I'm excited!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love that scarf.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

whimsy said:


> here are some good articles about this subject.
> good video at this first site
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748704816604576333190698158106
> http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/dressed-dog/
> http://www.chiengorafibers.com/yourjob


Thanks for the articles. I found them very informative. Perfect timing, too. I've been saving Maggie's fur. She was cut in a longish puppy cut at 11 mos old. I realize one article said it's best to use undercoat but it's difficult to acquire 2" to 3" long fur from undercoat. Beautiful pictures! I will now store Maggie's fur in paper bags.

Last time I was at Pam's (Starborn's) I saw her stash of dog fur. Very impressive. She has a nice bundle. She's a spinner too.

Are you saving cut fur or undercoat from brushing?

Now I can't wait until the next Mid Atlantic quilt show...The Spinners and Weavers Society have a demo everyday of quilt show. Interesting to talk with them this past Feb. They got me into saving Maggie's fur after showing me the process for spinning.

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Celesthav said:


> Thanks for the articles. I found them very informative. Perfect timing, too. I've been saving Maggie's fur. She was cut in a longish puppy cut at 11 mos old. I realize one article said it's best to use undercoat but it's difficult to acquire 2" to 3" long fur from undercoat. Beautiful pictures! I will now store Maggie's fur in paper bags.
> 
> Last time I was at Pam's (Starborn's) I saw her stash of dog fur. Very impressive. She has a nice bundle. She's a spinner too.
> 
> ...


I am saving what comes out in her brush and comb. (The only hair that gets cut on her is her eyes and bang area.) Her undercoat and top coat feel about the same to me. Very soft and silky.
I took a picture of all the hair I have collected so far and sent it off to the woman that will be using it. She said it looked good for spinning.

She also said and I quote " It has been said that an item made from a natural material holds the energy or spirit of the original material. For example a wooden box, holds the energy of the tree from which it was made. I like to think these *Chiengora creations hold the spirit of the dog or cat who provided the fibre.

I love that!!! 
(*Chiengora is a yarn or wool spun from dog hair. The word is a portmanteau of "chien", the French word for dog, and "angora."


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful way of viewing creations from a loved pet. Very meaningful. 
I haven't been saving brushed fur. Now I will! Maggie's at the end of blowing coat. Everyone loves the feel of her fur, too. So silky and huggable soft. 
I hope to connect to our local spinning and weaving club next month to find a local spinner and knitter. 
Thanks again. Look forward to seeing the creation(s) from Whimsy's beautiful coat. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> Thanks for the articles. I found them very informative. Perfect timing, too. I've been saving Maggie's fur. She was cut in a longish puppy cut at 11 mos old. I realize one article said it's best to use undercoat but it's difficult to acquire 2" to 3" long fur from undercoat. Beautiful pictures! I will now store Maggie's fur in paper bags.
> 
> Last time I was at Pam's (Starborn's) I saw her stash of dog fur. Very impressive. She has a nice bundle. She's a spinner too.
> 
> ...


Undercoat i. A Havanese is long too, as long as you don't cut it. I save everything i brush out of Kodi. I know Pam does the same... We started at about the same time. It's just that she can save much faster with all her dogs!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

krandall said:


> Undercoat i. A Havanese is long too, as long as you don't cut it. I save everything i brush out of Kodi. I know Pam does the same... We started at about the same time. It's just that she can save much faster with all her dogs!!!


Thanks! I'm saving the cut fur since so much was cut from Maggie's 1st cut at 11 months old in one paper bag and now will save undercoat, her fur is 4", in another paper bag, too. Also, Maggie's head and tail were not cut at grooming time. YAY! Great forum, so informative! Many years ago, when we were stationed in Tucson, I had 3 cocker spaniels and I was asked by a yarn shop to save my spaniel's fur for their projects. I didn't craft much then and didn't know to ask pertinent question .

Pam does have quite the head start on her collection of fur from her brew.

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

I have socks made from Samoyed hair. They're super warm and very soft. We've been collecting undercoat from the Sammy's for years, when I get enough I'll send it off to a lady who spins and knits it into scarf, hats, socks etc.

I never thought to collect Havanese hair. I'll have to start collecting Dresdens from now on.


----------

